# Buffed.de Premium



## ApoY2k (11. August 2007)

Da ich auf meinen Blogeintrag recht positive Rückmeldung bekommen habe, schreibe ich das nun auch mal hier, sozusagen als "offiziellen" Vorschlag:





> Die Funktionen sind ja ganz nett, allerdings finde ich die Sache mit dem Teamspeak irgendwie... nutzlos. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich habe das noch nie genutzt und mir erschließt sich auch der Sinn dahinter nicht so richtig.
> 
> Und all die anderen Funktionen sind eigentlich für die paar Euronen im Monat noch zu wenig. Das könnte man eher in eine "Wer über 1000 Tage dabei war bekommt das"-Aktion packen, denn wirklich kosten tun mehr Mottobilder, mehr Styles etc. den Serverbetreiber ja nicht.
> 
> ...


/discuss


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2007)

Es geht aber nicht um Logik sondern ums Geldverdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. August 2007)

Dann denk dir die Logik weg, dann bleibt immernoch die Fairness übrig^^


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2007)

Es ist doch fair. Was man bei Premium bekommt ist nicht so wichtig dass es jeder haben müsste.
Man hat die Buffed Show halt einen Tag später, ein paar Mottobildchen weniger und dafür zahlt man nichts.

Halte ich zumindest für die Nicht-Zahlenden Kunden fair.


Unfair wäre es z.B. wenn Non-Premium User nicht mehr auf die Daten die sie selbst für buffed.de gesammelt haben zugreifen könnten.


----------



## Bebele (16. August 2007)

das wird ja immer besser, erst wird man in den casts mit werbung und schlechten witzen genervt und nun muss man zahlen, wenn man auf dem (NEUESTEN) stand sein will....also ich werd mir das premium packet nicht holen.

bzw würd ich´s mir überlegen wenn die show pur WoW wär...naja mit dem verdienten geld können sie sicher mehr leute einstelln...vielleicht gibts dann ja ne WoW show, hdr online show, warhammer show etc.

^^sagen will ich damit, wenn sie jetzt schon kohle verlangen dann bitte gegen dicke gegenleistung. das mit dem Ts usw. was sie anbieten braucht glaub keine sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2007)

Bebele schrieb:


> bzw würd ich´s mir überlegen wenn die show pur WoW wär...naja mit dem verdienten geld können sie sicher mehr leute einstelln...



Nö, wir müssen erstmal unsere Ferraris abbezahlen.


----------



## Alamor (16. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö, wir müssen erstmal unsere Ferraris abbezahlen.




ich dachte die sind von der GF


----------



## k3ks (16. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö, wir müssen erstmal unsere Ferraris abbezahlen.



Ich wette das Auto im Hintergrund von deinem UserPIC is der Ferrarie stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebele (17. August 2007)

...noch etwas cheese zum whine?

...nein danke, 
mich würd mal intressiern auf welchen mist das buffed premium gewachsen ist ?


----------



## k3ks (23. August 2007)

Bebele schrieb:


> ...noch etwas cheese zum whine?
> 
> ...nein danke,
> mich würd mal intressiern auf welchen mist das buffed premium gewachsen ist ?



warum mist?


----------



## Antigotchie (25. August 2007)

naja das premium zeug is ja ganz nett. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin das einzige was ich z.z. nutze is das zusätzliche mottobild. ich hör mr zwar den casts an. aber den eh net wenn er rauskommt  weil ich das schlicht verpenn. die neuen styles schauen schon sahne aus. passen aber net zu mein über mich zeugs - drum hab ich wieder standart drin. und das mitn ts is scho sinnvoll für die die kein gilden ts haben - oder da keine non gildies raufnhemen dürfen. da wir nen gilden ts haben und da rauf darf wer will, brauch ich das also auch net. weil so kann ich mit meinen leuten quatschen und bin ereichbar wenn was wichtiges is

fazit: 
muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen was er so braucht und wat net. und dann entschiden ob er dafür bereit ist zu zahlen.


----------



## Atura (25. August 2007)

Ich weis nich was alle für ein Prob mit buffed Premium haben, es zwingt euch doch keiner dazu, schaut einfach darüber hinweg.

btw, man könnte sich theoretisch einen2. 3. 4. 5. etc. account erstellen und immer 1Monat lang Testen, allerdings bekommt man dann die DvD nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigotchie (25. August 2007)

Atura schrieb:


> Ich weis nich was alle für ein Prob mit buffed Premium haben, es zwingt euch doch keiner dazu, schaut einfach darüber hinweg.
> 
> btw, man könnte sich theoretisch einen2. 3. 4. 5. etc. account erstellen und immer 1Monat lang Testen, allerdings bekommt man dann die DvD nicht
> 
> ...


naja das teil hier heißt meinungen und anregungen. und dann muss der ersteller damit leben das ich ggenau hier meine meinung loslasse.
wenn alle drber weg schaun würde das teil ja kein sinn machen oder?


----------



## wesp (26. August 2007)

ich finde die neue preispolitik von buffed extrem zum kotzen ... nehmt nur mal die buffed show.
zur zeit der BC beta war sie originell und es gab einfach nix vergleichbares - heute merkt man das ihnen die ideen ausgehn, aber statt sich was zu überlegen knalln sie sogar nen preis drauf damit man "früher als alle anderen" sehn kann, ui toll.
als nicht zahlender user komm ich mir einfach verarscht vor wenn ich am einen tag sehe "kauf buffed premium oder warte bis morgen" und was ist am nächsten tag? das video funktioniert einfach nicht.

bestes bespiel Tigole Interview geht nicht

aus buffed ist eine feine cashcow geworden, aber die wow süchtigen kinder (die sich das sogar in die signatur schreiben, wie ich mit großem erstaunen festellen musste) lassen sich sicher gut ausnehmen.

hf


----------



## Wagga (26. August 2007)

Hallo

Bekommt man die buffedDVD auch (noch) wenn man nicht sofort ein Abo abgeschlossen hat sondern erst den Testmonat nutzte?

Oder ist die DVD nur den Preaboabschließern vorbehalten?

Noch ein Vorschlag:
Für Premiumuser kann man ja. Viertel- oder Halbjährlich die buffedshows auf DVD zuschicken, nicht nur buffedShow Vol. 1
Sondern Vol. 2 z.B.: im Frühling 2008.
Also eine DVD mind. 2 mal im Jahr oder 1 mal im Jahr.
Das wäre eine feine Sache.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Kerindor (4. September 2007)

Meine Bescheidene Meinung zum Premium Angebot:

Ich werde es nach der Testphase nicht nutzen.
Die Zusatzleistungen sind zwar nett, aber zu sehr auf WoW zugeschnitten.
Als Lotro Spieler nützen mir dieses Angebot daher so gut wie garnicht. 
Die Möglichkeit mehr Bilder einzubinden ist zwar nett, aber kein Ausgleich für den verlangten Preis.
Teamspeak brauche ich z.B. garnicht, da Lotro im Falle des Falles eh einen Sprachchat bietet und unserer Sippe  glücklicherweise ein eigenes TS zur Verfügung steht.
Die erweiterte BLASC Software wird erst dann interessant wenn CM das Spiel dahingehend öffnet.
Über die Mottobildchen brauchen wir nicht zu reden.. für Lotro gibts da noch garnichts.

Fazit; Bis Lotro entsprechend gewürdigt wird, verhalte ich mich abwartend.


----------



## LordLappen (5. September 2007)

Mir erschließt nicht ganz wo eure Trennung zwischen Content "Normal" und Content "Premium" besteht. 

Ok dies und jenes ist mir aufgefallen, allerdings fehlt mir ein wenig als zahlender Kunde das "Premium" dabei. Übrigens die CD oder war es eine DVD is noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wäre ein klarer Hinweis darüber welcher Content auschließlich dem "Premium" User vorbehalten ist? Oder eine grundsätzlich andere Optik für den Premium User - schließlich finanziert er durch den Beitrag - auch wenn er gering sein mag - damit direkt euer Portal. Ich fühle mich dabei nicht ganz abgeholt :-)

Als Vergleich würd ich mal GameStar.de Premium anführen - Müsste Mick ja kennen ;-) auch wenn sie euch als feindliches Dampfdruckkartell euch nicht positiv gegenüberstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne Frage - übersehe ich es oder gibt es keinen Bereich bei dem ich meine Angaben zum Buffed.de Premium Zugang überprüfen/ändern oder ähnliches kann

Danke


----------



## ChaosX (6. September 2007)

was mir auffällt den nicht zahlern wirt immer mehr weggenohmen und den zahlern gegeben

heute ist es die buffed show 1 tag später morgen können es dan nur noch premiums sehen

jetzt sind es ein paar mottos weniger morgen haben kostenlose keine mehr

versteht ihr das ende der geschichte ?

früher war es eine community für uns jetzt werden die leute unterteilt in die zahler und die nicht zahler.
und das finde ich scheisse und wen es so weiter geht das wir immer weniger bekommen weil wir nicht zahlen werden sich einige wo ich auch bei bin eine neue commuity suchen.


----------



## LordLappen (6. September 2007)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> was mir auffällt den nicht zahlern wirt immer mehr weggenohmen und den zahlern gegeben
> 
> heute ist es die buffed show 1 tag später morgen können es dan nur noch premiums sehen
> 
> ...



Wir reden hier nicht über den Werteverfall in unserer Gesellschaft, sondern über Gründe und Argumente dafür "ein Premium User" zu werden. Dann ist es wohl logisch denjenigen etwas mehr Content zu bieten als jemanden der nicht zahlt. Insich logisch. 

Allerdings sollte dabei dem nicht zahlenden User des Portals kein Content entzogen werden den er vorher hatte. Die erreicht man indem man einen Mehrwert/ Anreiz schafft.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, allerdings bin ich der Meinung das dem Premium User noch zu wenig Anreize geboten werden, also zusätzliche Inhalte und nicht den "anderen" weggenommene.

Ich denke nicht das es dem "Community Gedanken" abträglich ist, das es jetzt diesem Premium Zugang gibt. Aber letztlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihn das so sehr stört das es nicht auszuhalten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (6. September 2007)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> heute ist es die buffed show 1 tag später morgen können es dan nur noch premiums sehen


mit ein bisschen grips können sogar nicht prems die buffed show am mittwoch schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2007)

Fighter_XP schrieb:


> mit ein bisschen grips können sogar nicht prems die buffed show am mittwoch schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie können das wie? Auslesen des Quellcodes und Verwendung der da aufgeführten URLs halte ich für ein Gerücht :-)


----------



## Fighter_XP (6. September 2007)

Ich behaupt nichts und verbreite keine Gerüchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Näheres per PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (6. September 2007)

sry für Doppelpost
aber wenn die Sache mit der Buffed-show für nonprems gefixed ist werde ich mal die kleine Anleitung veröffentlichen wie das "ging" 
PM-Anfragen an mich werden ignoriert und sofort gelöscht ... könnt ja mal ZAM fragen der hat die Anleitung ^^


----------



## Blubberkopf (18. September 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr euch aufregt. Das Buffed-Team macht seit über einem Jahr einen super Job und hat lange nur über die Werbung was verdient. Selbst wenn es außer BLASC keine Features für Premium gäbe - ich wäre bereit, für dieses aus meiner Sicht lebensnotwendige Tool und überhaupt für die tollen Shows zu bezahlen.

Es stimmt allerdings schon, dass es ein wenig mehr Features sein könnten. Wir wärs mit exklusiven Beta-Accounts zu kommenden MMORPGS? Lasst euch doch was einfallen, ihr habt Vitamin B.

Ich würde gerne sehen, dass ich Premium User bin, soll heißen ein "Premium" über, unter oder neben dem Buffed.de Logo wäre ganz nett. Sehen eigentlich andere, dass ich Premium-User bin?


----------



## Blubberkopf (19. September 2007)

@ Kerpal: Sqoops = Computec = Buffed, soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten sehr gute Vorschläge, vor allem das mit der Werbung.... da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht. Als Premium User habe ich das Recht auf eine werbefreie Seite. Gut, solange es bei Computec eigenen Anzeigen bleibt, ist es nicht so tragisch.

Hab mich übrigens sehr über die DVD gefreut, danke. Davon bitte regelmäßig mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

